# My pony's stance??



## KingsLuckyNight (Mar 4, 2013)

He just randomly does this when tied xD! Or when were out working on walking and trotting in controlled hand and we come to a stop. How is his stance?











Also another question... His frogs are weird and everyone of them goes out towards sides of his feet instead of in the middle and he's got kinda elf looking feet. Any ideas? I was told by a coupe of others he'd be just fine. Then I was also told my someone that he could have foundered. But he's only 10 months and hasn't given any other signs of founder... The hoof picture wasn't taken today, his feet have been done since then.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Mar 4, 2013)

His stance looks odd to me. I hope someone with more experiance can tell you more.

What has your farrier and vet say about it.


----------



## chandab (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks like he could use a good farrier, his hooves look long; which could be why he stands the way he does. And, just so you know, when you find that good farrier, your boy will probably take awhile to adjust to properly trimmed hooves. At 10 months, I doubt he's had founder issues, but could very well just be lack of proper trimming when he's needed it; sometimes babies need trimming quite frequently while they are growing.


----------



## KingsLuckyNight (Mar 4, 2013)

chandab said:


> Looks like he could use a good farrier, his hooves look long; which could be why he stands the way he does. And, just so you know, when you find that good farrier, your boy will probably take awhile to adjust to properly trimmed hooves. At 10 months, I doubt he's had founder issues, but could very well just be lack of proper trimming when he's needed it; sometimes babies need trimming quite frequently while they are growing.


I've always thought they were long. Not "long" as not been trimmed. But long as in maybe he's not stood up properly. My farrier does my bigger horses better then my ex farrier did. But I'm not sure about Mini's. This little guy's half sister is the same way, but both moms have round feet and I'm pretty sure so does the father. So maybe my farrier is trimming them wrong.


----------



## chandab (Mar 4, 2013)

KingsLuckyNight said:


> I've always thought they were long. Not "long" as not been trimmed. But long as in maybe he's not stood up properly. My farrier does my bigger horses better then my ex farrier did. But I'm not sure about Mini's. This little guy's half sister is the same way, but both moms have round feet and I'm pretty sure so does the father. So maybe my farrier is trimming them wrong.


Its hard to tell for certain from the pics posted, but they do look long. [HOpefully, someone will come along that can explain it better than I can (if not, I'll give it a go, but not tonight).]


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 5, 2013)

His frogs need to be trimmed and he looks 1/2" long on the foot. But if he stands like that, he either is in pain or he has a natural pose.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Mar 5, 2013)

I had one that did stand like a pony stance, but his back feet would be back like yours but his front feet were not in front like that. Two things were happening too him. One when he was getting trimmed the farrier left his toes way to long which two caused him pain. Another time I had one that was colicing and she was standing exactly like this, not saying yous is colicky but she was in pain. The fact that he is so young and is possibly in pain would really concern me and I would for sure have a vet check him over and I would also find a good farrier and get him trimmed up. He may be fine but I would still take him to a vet to check him over to see if he is in any sort of pain.


----------



## izmepeggy (Mar 5, 2013)

These are pictures of Isaacs front feet..Before ( when I first got him) and after his last trim..It took us a while,but we are getting there..I finely found a barefoot trimming that knew what they were doing..And his frogs were twisted also..Farrier said from not having his feet cleaned regularly..The impaction of mud had caused the frog to grow sideways.So picking his feet regularly should help the frog straighten out.


----------



## horsenut50 (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow!!! her hooves were long!!! Looks like your trimmer did a nice job. These barefoot trimmers are worth their weight in gold. I'd be lost without mine.


----------



## disneyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

The parked out standing could be from some sort of discomfort. The hooves are looking better for sure! It can take a long time of frequent trimming to get feet back to health. Lots of exercise will help, as the weight bearing and blood flow to the hooves will speed things up. You are on the right track.


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 15, 2013)

I just happened to see this as I don't usually follow Pony Talk. Standing parked out like that could indicate pain, as others said. In our colts case it appeared to be ulcer pain, but it could be pain almost anywhere. Here is a video that can help you figure out if it is ulcer pain.


----------

